# Westinghouse Ceiling Fan Recall



## fatboy (Mar 21, 2012)

*Ceiling Fans Recalled by Westinghouse Lighting Due to Shock and Fire Hazards*

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product.

*Name of product: *Ceiling Fans

*Units: *About 7,000

*Importer: *Westinghouse Lighting Corp., of Philadelphia, Pa.

*Hazard: *The two 60-watt light bulbs included with the ceiling fans exceed the fan’s maximum wattage, which can cause the ceiling fans to overheat or fail. This poses fire and shock hazards to consumers.

*Incidents/Injuries: *None reported

*Description: *The following Westinghouse Lighting ceiling fans with 24, 30 and 42-inch diameter blades are included in this recall. “Westinghouse” is printed on the fan’s ceiling canopy. The item number is printed on the fan’s motor housing.


*Item Number*

*Description*

*Photo*

72243

24-inch ceiling fan

gun metal finish with opal-frosted light kit

6 blades (black/graphite color)








78631

24-inch ceiling fan

chrome finish with opal-frosted light kit

6 blades (dark wood/beech color)







72245

30-inch ceiling fan

espresso finish with opal-frosted light kit

3 blades (espresso/dark cherry color)







78763

30-inch ceiling fan

chrome finish with opal-frosted light kit

3 blades (dark wood/beech color)







78764

42-inch ceiling fan

gun metal finish with opal-frosted light kit

3 blades (black/graphite color)









*Sold by: *Home improvement and hardware stores, home centers and electrical product suppliers nationwide and online at www.amazon.com from January 2011 through January 2012 for between $135 and $150.

*Manufactured in: *China

*Remedy: *Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled ceiling fans and contact Westinghouse Lighting for two free replacement 40-watt light bulbs.

*Consumer Contact: *For additional information, contact Westinghouse Lighting toll-free at (888) 417-6222 between 8:30 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET Monday through Friday, or visit the firm’s website at www.westinghouselighting.com

---

The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports that are either directly related to this product recall or involve a different hazard with the same product. Please tell us about your experience with the product on SaferProducts.gov

CPSC is charged with protecting the public from unreasonable risks of injury or death associated with the use of the thousands of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. Deaths, injuries, and property damage from consumer product incidents cost the nation more than $900 billion annually. CPSC is committed to protecting consumers and families from products that pose a fire, electrical, chemical, or mechanical hazard. CPSC's work to ensure the safety of consumer products - such as toys, cribs, power tools, cigarette lighters, and household chemicals - contributed to a decline in the rate of deaths and injuries associated with consumer products over the past 30 years.

Under federal law, it is illegal to attempt to sell or resell this or any other recalled product.

To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, go online to: SaferProducts.gov, call CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 or teletypewriter at (301) 595-7054 for the hearing and speech impaired. Consumers can obtain this news release and product safety information at www.cpsc.gov. To join a free e-mail subscription list, please go to www.cpsc.gov/cpsclist.aspx.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info.  I have never seen a westinghouse ceiling fan.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 21, 2012)

What a fix- The remedy they say is to call them up and they will send you 2-40 watt bulbs..  Ha-- next time around the customer will still install a 60 watt bulb.  I assume they will take the fans back also.


----------

